# What does Altima mean?



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I know this might seem like a stupid question especially between broken car questions, but I was wondering if any one knew what Altima means. Maxima, Sentra, and other names have Latin meanings. There is a word that means high in Latin that is similar to Altima.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tm_94altima said:


> I know this might seem like a stupid question especially between broken car questions, but I was wondering if any one knew what Altima means. Maxima, Sentra, and other names have Latin meanings. There is a word that means high in Latin that is similar to Altima.


straight from the urbandictionary
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=altima
1. Altima 
A Mid-sized family car that is made by Nissan. The Altima came into production in 1992 and is known for its great handling. It has the most HP in its class and it owns skylines even on its worst days. The Altima comes with 150 hp stock, in 2000 it came with 155. In the year 2002, the V-6 altima came with 240 HP. Thus making it a Japanese supercar.
My mom drove me to school in a Nissan Altima, now I drive it because I am a pimp.
Source: Osama, Aug 4, 2003


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL, that works.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

thanks for the info i never knew this LOL


----------

